# Camera refuses to work, "Unfortunately, gallery has stopped."



## Maratu (Jan 10, 2012)

I can't take it anymore.

I've wiped everything. I've pulled the battery. I've tried different roms. I've cleared data/cache in all different orders on any related apps. I've tried other programs. I've reflashed+flashed kernels/gapps/roms.........

What in the flying shit, man?

If I access camera, I get the error. I can go into gallery no problem, but not the camera from there.

Accessing the camera from other apps gives the same error *EXCEPT *for Google shopper. I dunno wtf.

Please, anyone else have any more insight, because everything I've already found between here, XDA, and just random forums on Google have proved fruitless. Is my hardware just borked?


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Maratu said:


> I can't take it anymore.
> 
> I've wiped everything. I've pulled the battery. I've tried different roms. I've cleared data/cache in all different orders on any related apps. I've tried other programs. I've reflashed+flashed kernels/gapps/roms.........
> 
> ...


Gapps Package you're using may be wrong.
Also, get a logcat.


----------



## Maratu (Jan 10, 2012)

Jubakuba said:


> Gapps Package you're using may be wrong.
> Also, get a logcat.


Wiped and reflashed roms with different gapps. Still nothing. I seem to have caught this block in the logcat, could anyone help?

06-15 20:28:59.023 4193 4193 I am_on_resume_called: [0,com.android.launcher2.Launcher]
06-15 20:29:02.806 504 2691 I am_create_task: [0,21]
06-15 20:29:02.806 504 2691 I am_create_activity: [0,1095330576,21,com.google.android.gallery3d/com.android.camera.CameraLauncher,android.intent.action.MAIN,NULL,NULL,270532608]
06-15 20:29:02.889 504 2691 I am_pause_activity: [0,1091178168,com.android.launcher/com.android.launcher2.Launcher]
06-15 20:29:02.909 4193 4193 I am_on_paused_called: [0,com.android.launcher2.Launcher]
06-15 20:29:02.909 504 1532 I am_proc_good: [0,10059,com.google.android.gallery3d]
06-15 20:29:02.925 504 1532 I am_proc_start: [0,6317,10059,com.google.android.gallery3d,activity,com.google.android.gallery3d/com.android.camera.CameraLauncher]
06-15 20:29:02.969 504 1066 I am_proc_bound: [0,6317,com.google.android.gallery3d]
06-15 20:29:02.972 504 1066 I am_restart_activity: [0,1095330576,21,com.google.android.gallery3d/com.android.camera.CameraLauncher]
06-15 20:29:03.198 504 1044 I am_crash: [6317,0,com.google.android.gallery3d,10009669,java.lang.RuntimeException,Fail to get camera info,Camera.java,-2]
06-15 20:29:03.198 504 1044 I am_finish_activity: [0,1095330576,21,com.google.android.gallery3d/com.android.camera.CameraLauncher,crashed]
06-15 20:29:03.288 504 1044 I am_pause_activity: [0,1095330576,com.google.android.gallery3d/com.android.camera.CameraLauncher]
06-15 20:29:03.354 504 504 I am_create_service: [0,1094061984,com.google.android.gms/.panorama.service.PanoramaAndroidService,4958]
06-15 20:29:03.384 6317 6317 I am_on_resume_called: [0,com.android.camera.CameraLauncher]
06-15 20:29:03.790 504 517 I am_resume_activity: [0,1091178168,4,com.android.launcher/com.android.launcher2.Launcher]
06-15 20:29:03.853 4193 4193 I am_on_resume_called: [0,com.android.launcher2.Launcher]
06-15 20:29:03.990 504 515 I am_destroy_activity: [0,1095330576,21,com.google.android.gallery3d/com.android.camera.CameraLauncher,finish-idle]
06-15 20:29:04.765 504 504 I am_proc_died: [0,6317,com.google.android.gallery3d]
06-15 20:29:04.765 504 504 I am_destroy_service: [0,1094061984,4958]
06-15 20:29:07.373 504 3600 I am_pause_activity: [0,1091178168,com.android.launcher/com.android.launcher2.Launcher]
06-15 20:29:07.376 504 3600 I am_task_to_front: [0,16]
06-15 20:29:07.376 4193 4193 I am_on_paused_called: [0,com.android.launcher2.Launcher]
06-15 20:29:07.376 504 3600 I am_finish_activity: [0,1093792896,16,com.android.settings/.SubSettings,clear]
06-15 20:29:07.376 504 3600 I am_destroy_activity: [0,1093792896,16,com.android.settings/.SubSettings,finish-imm]


----------



## klobkelosh (Feb 2, 2012)

The definitive way to know if it is hardware or not would be to flash a factory image back to stock. If it doesn't work on the factory image, you have a hardware issue. Best of luck.


----------



## Maratu (Jan 10, 2012)

klobkelosh said:


> The definitive way to know if it is hardware or not would be to flash a factory image back to stock. If it doesn't work on the factory image, you have a hardware issue. Best of luck.


Guess I forgot to mention this up there. I have done so, and the same behavior applies.

Is it same to assume then that the front camera is broken, since I can still use the back camera through something like Shopper?


----------



## xbdarkman (Feb 19, 2012)

Maratu said:


> Guess I forgot to mention this up there. I have done so, and the same behavior applies.
> 
> Is it same to assume then that the front camera is broken, since I can still use the back camera through something like Shopper?


I vote yes.


----------



## klobkelosh (Feb 2, 2012)

Maratu said:


> Guess I forgot to mention this up there. I have done so, and the same behavior applies.
> 
> Is it same to assume then that the front camera is broken, since I can still use the back camera through something like Shopper?


I wouldn't make that assumption yet. Yes it could be the front camera component, but it could also be a zillion things that connect to it as well. But you bring up a good point, maybe you could find a simple camera app that doesn't have a front facing camera functionality and see if you can get it to work. I don't know a lot of limited camera apps, but try an old miui camera http://db.tt/7esIix13 it only uses the rear lens.


----------



## Maratu (Jan 10, 2012)

klobkelosh said:


> I wouldn't make that assumption yet. Yes it could be the front camera component, but it could also be a zillion things that connect to it as well. But you bring up a good point, maybe you could find a simple camera app that doesn't have a front facing camera functionality and see if you can get it to work. I don't know a lot of limited camera apps, but try an old miui camera http://db.tt/7esIix13 it only uses the rear lens.


WWWWWWWWWWOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWW

I didn't even know you could have a camera that only used specific lenses. Because this shit booted up into the rear camera like a champ. Dude. Fucking finally! Thank you. I've now ordered a new front camera because it seems to me to be the real bastard here. I'll have fun tearing out the old one and booting it since it's caused me so much trouble. Thank you man, the grey hairs can finally stop.


----------



## klobkelosh (Feb 2, 2012)

Glad it worked out for you! That camera is really old, developed before front cameras were on every phone. Anyway, best luck with the repair. You might find this service manual helpful - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2325159. It's for maguro, not Toro or Toro plus but it is likely similar enough with respect to the camera.


----------



## Bungle (Jun 28, 2012)

Don't order a new one so fast. When replacing my power button I disconnected one of the cameras. The stock camera app wouldn't work because it needs both cameras in order to work. I used another app like you did that only uses one (I forget which, I think it was rear facing) and that worked.
Just try taking it apart first and reconnecting everything. If you're going to be taking it apart any way.
Just make sure you plan your day as this could take five minutes and it could take 2 hours. Just take your time and be prepared to put it back together many many times.


----------



## Maratu (Jan 10, 2012)

klobkelosh said:


> Don't order a new one so fast. When replacing my power button I disconnected one of the cameras. The stock camera app wouldn't work because it needs both cameras in order to work. I used another app like you did that only uses one (I forget which, I think it was rear facing) and that worked.
> Just try taking it apart first and reconnecting everything. If you're going to be taking it apart any way.
> Just make sure you plan your day as this could take five minutes and it could take 2 hours. Just take your time and be prepared to put it back together many many times.


Haha definitely. I've repaired a few phones so far, so I've already got necessary tools and slight knowhow. the front camera doesn't seem to be in the way of too much, so I don't expect huge problems. But Murphy's Law and all that, we'll see.

Thanks again guys, glad I could put this behind me.


----------



## Bungle (Jun 28, 2012)

also if you've never taken it apart before watch this beforehand to get an idea.






When I took mine apart, every damn attachment fell out of it. Immediate feeling of "guess I'm buying a new phone today". lol


----------



## real (Apr 16, 2012)

Let us know what the outcome was... Whether you had to purchase a new camera or repair the existing. I'm also having this issue with (luckily) a spare gnex.


----------



## Maratu (Jan 10, 2012)

real said:


> Let us know what the outcome was... Whether you had to purchase a new camera or repair the existing. I'm also having this issue with (luckily) a spare gnex.


Funny timing, I only just got to do it this morning and was just getting it ready to post.

TL;DR - Success!

Bought the replacement camera from here -> http://www.globaldir...msng6113900.htm It showed up in about three days, which was great. In retrospect, I'm really angry I didn't also order a replacement shell, take away some of these knicks and everything because getting it apart was really simple. I used this video here -> 




Took off the housing, released restrictive ribbon cables and speaker housing, flipped over the main board, swapped out the camera assemblies, plugged it all back in, and booted up (first good news, to be sure.) Let it boot, got some gapps failing thing which I'm pretty sure is just ROM/gapps related because I was testing those out so omuch to figure out wtf was going on with this camera. Booted into the gallery, no isses. Went home, booted up the stock camera, and it came right back on. rear camera was fine. Switched to the front, it came right back on. Took pictures, recorded video, did a Hangout. All is well.

So if you've tried everything under the sun to fix the "Unfortunately, gallery has stopped" working on your Galaxy Nexus from Verizon (just trying to do search bait here for future people) through software and it turns out to be a hardware issue, replace the cameras! Very easy.

Thanks again to Klobkelosh for the MIUI camera to affirm it was just the front facing camera.


----------



## klobkelosh (Feb 2, 2012)

Awesome! So glad it worked out for you!


----------



## real (Apr 16, 2012)

I pulled mine apart to just re-seat the camera. During the process my power button decided to stop working. I was able to get it to boot using the usb/battery pull trick. But now I have two defective parts in this device.

EDIT: Power cable just needed to be re-seated. It's difficult to make sure its in properly while putting everything else back together. I've ordered my replacement camera. Thank you so much for the URL. This seems to be the best thread online about this problem and only one that features a solution.


----------



## atishey23 (Aug 29, 2013)

Hello there , @Maratu , do u remember how u got this error. Phone fall down or upgrading from 4.0 to 4.1. I'm asking coz my brother gave me this phone in this condition that both camera not work. Not with any app. He told me that it stopped working after OTA from 4.0 to 4.1.

sent from a phone running on SLIM ROM


----------

